

'Don't Be Evil' Tool for Google Search, by Facebook, Twitter Devs - dmragone
http://www.pcworld.com/article/248608/facebook_twitter_devs_release_dont_be_evil_tool_for_google_search.html

======
martey
This was already submitted earlier today [1] by Blake Ross, who is probably
one of the original authors. It has been on the front page all day.

The Hacker News guidelines [2] suggest submitting original sources, so it
would have been better to submit the actual website (like Ross did), as
opposed to a PC World article talking about the website.

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3500473> [2]:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
dmragone
Thanks, Marty - I had not seen it as I haven't had the time to read much news
today. Got excited about this and tossed in the link.

------
dmragone
tl;dr: Changes Google's "search plus your world" to include other social
networks (Facebook & Twitter being biggest). Released as open source code.

